# Zotac GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP 11 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2018)

Zotac's RTX 2080 Ti AMP is the company's current GeForce RTX flagship. The card is built around a large triple-slot, triple-fan cooler that delivers amazing temperatures of only 65°C. It's the first custom-design we review that's sold at a price matching the NVIDIA Founders Edition: $1,199. 

*Show full review*


----------



## kastriot (Oct 16, 2018)

Fix price ^^


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2018)

kastriot said:


> Fix price ^^


Lol I'm so stupid, mixed up 1,199 and 1,200. Fixed now. thanks!


----------



## _UV_ (Oct 16, 2018)

250W+ and VRM without actual cooling... either better model or next generation


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2018)

_UV_ said:


> 250W+ and VRM without actual cooling... either better model or next generation


https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_RTX_2080_Ti_AMP/images/cooler5.jpg
?


----------



## _UV_ (Oct 16, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_RTX_2080_Ti_AMP/images/cooler5.jpg
> ?


And you think that is sufficient for such power consumption, especially memory VRM fully covered by GPU?
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_RTX_2080_Ti_AMP/images/cooler2.jpg

Edit: not memory, just a part of VRM near I/O.


----------



## Dragonsmonk (Oct 16, 2018)

Is it worth it to the average joe who still is gaming on 1080/1440p? Nope, not with that price difference to the 1080/1080TI. Might have been worth it to mention the same in the conclusion though.

Overall great test though w1zzard!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2018)

Great review @W1zzard   It's just a shame these newer cards are so much more expensive..  Ah well


----------



## cellar door (Oct 16, 2018)

Zotac coolers are such a hit or miss - for ex the 10 series mini(1070ti and 1080) had better coolers then the full size AMP(regular, not extreme). The AMP was a large card but loud with an inefficient cooler, while the mini was much quieter and actually ran cooler.

Add to that low quality sleeve bearing fans that fail after just a year(on many Zotac 10 series models) and at least for me, I will be skipping Zotac for my RTX card.

@W1zzard  - did you try that power limit trick on the 1070 by any chance I wrote you about in the PM on reddit?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Looks like the Architecture page is actually for the RTX2080, not RTX2080Ti.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Looks like the Architecture page is actually for the RTX2080, not RTX2080Ti.


Fixed



cellar door said:


> did you try that power limit trick on the 1070 by any chance I wrote you about in the PM on reddit?


haven't had time yet. things are crazy here, too much going on


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Oct 16, 2018)

cellar door said:


> Zotac coolers are such a hit or miss - for ex the 10 series mini(1070ti and 1080) had better coolers then the full size AMP(regular, not extreme). The AMP was a large card but loud with an inefficient cooler, while the mini was much quieter and actually ran cooler.
> 
> Add to that low quality sleeve bearing fans that fail after just a year(on many Zotac 10 series models) and at least for me, I will be skipping Zotac for my RTX card.
> 
> @W1zzard  - did you try that power limit trick on the 1070 by any chance I wrote you about in the PM on reddit?



What is your name from? Some movie...anyhow, the review makes the Zotac 2080ti seem like the card to get but my 1080ti Amp Extreme runs super hot and it's just bad...


----------



## cellar door (Oct 16, 2018)

Th3pwn3r said:


> What is your name from? Some movie...anyhow, the review makes the Zotac 2080ti seem like the card to get but my 1080ti Amp Extreme runs super hot and it's just bad...


It is from Donnie Darko - yeah Zotac coolers are a hit or miss. I have owned both the 1070ti mini and 1070Ti AMP. Mini at half the size ran cooler and was much quieter.

Also Zotac seems to be cheaping out on the fans - lots of stories on the forums about rattling fans. Mine failed after only 10months and Zotac makes you ship the whole card to RMA, 1month turn around time. Price might be tempting but its a trap.

I wish reviewers would list if the fans were sleeve or ball bearing.


----------



## Basard (Oct 16, 2018)

Am I missing something?  Why does the 2080 Ti have 10.8 billion transistors vs the 2080's 13.6 billion (listed on page one).  Oh, and now I see on page 36 that the Ti actually has 18.6....


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 17, 2018)

Basard said:


> Am I missing something?  Why does the 2080 Ti have 10.8 billion transistors vs the 2080's 13.6 billion (listed on page one).  Oh, and now I see on page 36 that the Ti actually has 18.6....


Copy paste error, fixed!


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Oct 17, 2018)

cellar door said:


> It is from Donnie Darko - yeah Zotac coolers are a hit or miss. I have owned both the 1070ti mini and 1070Ti AMP. Mini at half the size ran cooler and was much quieter.
> 
> Also Zotac seems to be cheaping out on the fans - lots of stories on the forums about rattling fans. Mine failed after only 10months and Zotac makes you ship the whole card to RMA, 1month turn around time. Price might be tempting but its a trap.
> 
> I wish reviewers would list if the fans were sleeve or ball bearing.


Ah yes, Donnie Darko. Great movie that most people can't begin to understand.


----------



## Fumero (Oct 17, 2018)

Where is the score?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Fumero said:


> Where is the score?



The reviews don't have scores anymore, as they were largely useless.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 18, 2018)

92% faster than the competition at 4K. I can see why pesky RTRT gets all the hate.


----------



## Carsomyr (Aug 24, 2022)

I'd like to know how I can find out the thermal pad thickness for each component of the card. I sent an email to Zotac, but no repl yet. I'll post back here if I find it.


----------

